# Elisabeth Brandau auf Radon-Fully Nove Mesto



## Lateralus (24. Mai 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

kommt da etwa doch ein XC-Fully von Radon? Weiß jemand was? E. Brandau ist jedenfalls ein Fully mit Radon-Branding im Short Track gefahren und wird es daher auch am Sonntag fahren.


----------



## Florian301 (24. Mai 2019)

Lateralus schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> kommt da etwa doch ein XC-Fully von Radon? Weiß jemand was? E. Brandau ist jedenfalls ein Fully mit Radon-Branding im Short Track gefahren und wird es daher auch am Sonntag fahren.




mMn sah das wie das umgelabelte Fully aus was Flückiger schon bei Stöckli und dann bei Radon gefahren ist. Das haben die jedes Mal umgelabelt. Müsste von Bike Ahead sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stratusX (27. Mai 2019)

Nein, es ist nicht das Gleiche. Die Aufhängung des Dämpférs ist anders und auch das Unterrohr hat einen größeren Bogen.
Ähnlich sind sie schon, aber eben nicht gleich.


----------



## zett78 (27. Mai 2019)

https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/xco-pro-talk.489958/page-21#post-15927721


----------



## Deleted 305387 (28. Mai 2019)

es war und wird auch nie ein Racefully von Radon geben zumindest nicht diese Saison für Lisa


----------



## Florian301 (28. Mai 2019)

chb3007 schrieb:


> es war und wird auch nie ein Racefully von Radon geben zumindest nicht diese Saison für Lisa



Wie funktioniert dass dann mit dem Rahmen eines anderen Herstellers? Ich kann doch nicht einfach einen Orbea Rahmen nehmen und Radon Aufkleber drauf machen?


----------



## Deleted 305387 (28. Mai 2019)

Anscheinend schon ... ist ja schon oft vorgekommen und nicht nur bei Lisa


----------



## Florian301 (4. September 2019)

Gibt es mittlerweile News zu Brandaus Fully? Laut der Mountainbike (aktuelle Ausgabe) ist der Radon Fullx Prototyp streng geheim... Allerdings bin ich mir ziemlich sicher, dass es der Orbea Oiz Rahmen ist. Vor allem fällt auf, dass das Steuerrohr noch die typischen Orbea Streifen/Lackierung hat... Radon streitet jedoch ab, dass es ein Orbea Rahmen ist...
@Radon-Bikes könnt ihr hier mal eine verlässliche Aussage treffen?


----------



## Florian301 (7. September 2019)

Hier nochmal 3 Indizien, die mMn klar zeigen, dass Lisa einen Orbea Oiz Rahmen fährt.... 




@Radon-Bikes was sagt ihr dazu?!


----------



## LuttiX (12. September 2019)

Gerne kann Radon das Orbea Oiz, mit Radon Schriftzug und 2000,- günstiger verkaufen ;-)

Wäre natürlich schon der Hit, wenn Radon ein XC Fully in der Pipeline hätte!


----------

